# Turkey Fan Mount is back!



## Bowhunter57

I got a call from Dave Bailey, my taxidermist and he said that my turkey fan mount was ready to be picked up.  Mine was the 3rd turkey to be turned in to him, in Allen county and it was shot on the 24th of April. Pretty quick service...and good quality too.  Only $115 for this mount.

Turkey Fan Mount










Beard and Feet










Bowhunter57


----------



## Snakecharmer

Very nice!


----------



## olwhitee

Was that done at McNamaras shop? Looks nice.


----------



## Bowhunter57

olwhitee said:


> Was that done at McNamaras shop? Looks nice.


olwhitee,
Thank you! Nope, it was done at Dave Bailey's Taxidermy. He's on St. Johns Ave., just south of 4th Street, on the east side of the road. Great work and good prices. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## olwhitee

I took mine to Bailey too. I did not see that type mount, thats why I thought it was maybe done at Mcnamaras. 

I got the same thinge but with the wings mounted also. I am anxious to get mine back, hope it looks as nice as yours.


----------



## KingFisher89

thats a good lookin mount


----------

